# The Making Of My 240 Plywood Tank



## briflikk (Jan 11, 2009)

My son started messing around with windows movie maker and asked me tons of questions about it so I decided to try to use it myself so I would know what he was talking about, its not too bad for the slide shows but still have a few things to work on but I did throw this together of the build I did last year. I do need to get a microphone so I can add some narration


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ank looks great and the reds have grown quite a bit. Glad they are in good hands with a great home.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

very cool... awesome looking reds


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Wish i had the nerves to try such a projest!!! Great looking tank and Fish!!!!











Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Wish i had the nerves to try such a projest!!! Great looking tank and Fish!!!!


 meant to say project!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

How does the filtration work on this tank? Also I have been thinking about doing a build like this. What do you think the cost was? Total? Also how heavy is the tank set up empty? I may start on something like this soon. Also what Glass did you use on the tank and whats wrong with putting glass on the sides? I have no knowledge towards this but would love to give it a try man. The dimensions are yours to build however you like. I love that Idea. Awesome set up by the way man


----------



## briflikk (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey RedBelly11 
*
How does the filtration work on this tank?*
its basically a trickle filter, the garbage cans are filled with pot scrubbies, water flows from the top of the can to the bottom thru all the media, forced thru the slots in the bottom of the black pipe then out to the tote sump which pumps it back to the tank
*
Also I have been thinking about doing a build like this. What do you think the cost was? Total? *
it was around $850
*
Also how heavy is the tank set up empty? *
guessing in around 150-200 lbs which is alot less then a all glass tank

* I may start on something like this soon. Also what Glass did you use on the tank and whats wrong with putting glass on the sides? *
I just used regular pane glass, the glass was the most expensive cost of my build(70x22x 12mm thick cost me $250), most people who build tanks dont put glass on the end because its cheaper to use wood and the glass needed for the ends has to be thicker then the front because of the extra pressure on it
*
I have no knowledge towards this but would love to give it a try man. The dimensions are yours to build however you like. I love that Idea. Awesome set up by the way man







*

thanks


----------



## Chief Brody (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome tank.My girlfriend wants me to build a plywood tank some day to house two red arowana's.Im thinking about doing a 500 gallon.How did you secure the glass to the tank.I have heard that the glass wont seal to the zavlar with silicone very well.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Good looking tank man, nice vid


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What of o just wanted to build a tank, not a stand or filtration system. What do you think I could get by with on cost? Thanks for all the info, I know I asked a lot of questions lol


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Awesome! Nice work and lucky fish!


----------

